# Good beginning MODS and Atomizers for first time vaper???



## zMeister (7/7/16)

I want to get the SMOK TFv8 and the SMOK H-priv 220w mod for my first vape is it a good choice ???

Please help !!


----------



## Andre (7/7/16)

Most welcome to the forum.

That is very advanced gear, which I would not recommend to a new vaper unless he/or she has tried it beforehand.

Maybe consider the Kanger Topbox kit or the Eleaf Pico kit.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Switchy (7/7/16)

Very welcome to you @zMeister

I agree with the above. Maybe start out with something smaller and less complicated, eLeaf Pico is always a great suggestion.

Also, please take some time to introduce yourself at the end of this thread.

Enjoy your stay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Random_Sheep (7/7/16)

Welcome to the forum

Top box or an evic Vtwo and a top tank is more than perfect.
I got the gf the latter setup and she is more than happy with it.


----------



## PsyCLown (7/7/16)

Welcome!

So I started with a Pico and a Goblin Mini tank, then I very quicly got myself an iJust 2 tank and an RDA.
I use my RDA the most and sold the Goblin Mini. I do wish that my Pico had more power as well.


So I am going to say that the gear you have listed is fine, the H-Priv is a fantastic device and has pleeenty of power. So you won't be in my situation where I want to get a bigger, more powerful mod.
As for that tank, I have never used one but watched a review which DJLSB labs did on it and the tank is pretty great he says, it does use a lot of juice though! So be prepared. However clouds and flavour are fantastic according to him.

So I say go for it, you will very quickly get the hang of it and then you can try your hand on building some coils in a dripper or tank - depending on which one tickles your fancy. 


EDIT: Give this video a view, I really like the way he structures his reviews and shows you the device in detail. 

He will show you how to use it, how it works etc. etc. The menu does seem a bit more complex than my Pico's but to start vaping just adjust the wattage and enjoy it.


----------



## Feliks Karp (7/7/16)

To me it all depends on how much you get in to vaping and what you want back from it, as everyone has said this gear has some kick to it and also a little more experienced principles like paired/married batteries involved, so you will need to budget for an external charger at least capable of doing two batteries at the same time, and a second pair of batteries to keep as spares as the HPRIV has no USB charging, so you will have to budget for 4 batteries and a bigger external charger. *So that's already more or less R1200 for just the batteries and charger. *

Where is for around the same price of the batteries and charger you can get a single battery starter set up which you can always try resell when you upgrade OR keep it as a travel friendly back up unit for the times when you need something more compact.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Vape Starter (7/7/16)

Hi

I am new to vaping and have the Kangertech Topbox Mini, it is really easy to use.
Just started vaping on the SS coil in temperature mode and it is amazing, the juices taste so much better.


----------



## PsyCLown (7/7/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> To me it all depends on how much you get in to vaping and what you want back from it, as everyone has said this gear has some kick to it and also a little more experienced principles like paired/married batteries involved, so you will need to budget for an external charger at least capable of doing two batteries at the same time, and a second pair of batteries to keep as spares as the HPRIV has no USB charging, so you will have to budget for 4 batteries and a bigger external charger. *So that's already more or less R1200 for just the batteries and charger. *
> 
> Where is for around the same price of the batteries and charger you can get a single battery starter set up which you can always try resell when you upgrade OR keep it as a travel friendly back up unit for the times when you need something more compact.



@zMeister 
Pairing batteries / married batteries is easy. Just mark your battery and only use them together in the same.

However the initial price and cost, that is the big one!! Once you get a device which require 2 batteries or more, the price does increase quite a bit as it is an additional battery and a battery charger. If you do not want to be without a device while your batteries charge then an extra set of batteries on top of that.

So I feel as if you are willing to spend that money on vape gear, then I do not see why you cannot start with an H-priv and that Smok tank


----------



## SmokGuy (7/7/16)

Yes. Do it. You going to want it later anyway and then you need to spend extra. The TFV8 is not complicated and has commercial coils available. It is the plug and play of atomizers. The device has wattage mode so just start out on a low wattage in the beginning and do some research and get going from there. You will get a rebuildable coil as well that you can play around with later on.


----------



## Roodt (7/7/16)

I made the mistake of buying a "small" mod and tank first, was a I-stick 60w with a melo tank.
After 3 weeks I just wanted more and more power... month after my firs vape, and I have a RX200 with a TFV4mini, already googling around for a decent RDTA or RDA...


----------



## stevie g (7/7/16)

zMeister said:


> I want to get the SMOK TFv8 and the SMOK H-priv 220w mod for my first vape is it a good choice ???
> 
> Please help !!


that's a sweet combo. But be careful of hurting yourself and start your nicotine low and work up if needed. This setup with have you on a nicotine bend very quickly.


----------



## Tiaan PTA (7/7/16)

I started with an ego-ce4. It was a waste of my time. I then bought a iStick 20w and a Nautilus mini secondhand of this forum, I loved it, my fiance is using it now. I got bored with the Nautilus and bought a Kangertech Subtank mini also from the forum and that became my favorite atomizer and still is my favourite. The iStick was not able to do sub-ohm, so I had to build my coils over 1 ohm everytime. So I bought a EHpro A5 50w and that was my setup for long till I bought a Cuboid and Griffin 22mm (also off the forum). But my Subtank is still my favorite. So what I'm trying to say is get something that can use normal coils and have a RBA deck, because you will want to experiment. And also get a mod that can do sub-ohm, but get a tank that has cheap coils. I would recommend a Kangertech Toptank Mini as it is top fill, uses normal coils and a Subtank mini RBA deck fits into it. On the mod side you can never lose the better mod you buy, because you will use it later and you can just upgrade atomizers.


----------



## Roodt (7/7/16)

Tiaan PTA said:


> I started with an ego-ce4. It was a waste of my time. I then bought a iStick 20w and a Nautilus mini secondhand of this forum, I loved it, my fiance is using it now. I got bored with the Nautilus and bought a Kangertech Subtank mini also from the forum and that became my favorite atomizer and still is my favourite. The iStick was not able to do sub-ohm, so I had to build my coils over 1 ohm everytime. So I bought a EHpro A5 50w and that was my setup for long till I bought a Cuboid and Griffin 22mm (also off the forum). But my Subtank is still my favorite. So what I'm trying to say is get something that can use normal coils and have a RBA deck, because you will want to experiment. And also get a mod that can do sub-ohm, but get a tank that has cheap coils. I would recommend a Kangertech Toptank Mini as it is top fill, uses normal coils and a Subtank mini RBA deck fits into it. On the mod side you can never lose the better mod you buy, because you will use it later and you can just upgrade atomizers.


Now that is some good advice.


----------



## Greyz (8/7/16)

zMeister said:


> I want to get the SMOK TFv8 and the SMOK H-priv 220w mod for my first vape is it a good choice ???
> 
> Please help !!



Instead of going for the H-Priv and TFv8 why not get the H-Priv kit? I don't have the kit but I do have a H-Priv in black and have used the Micro Plus 24mm tank on it (I have got a Micro Plus from my Smok Stick Plus). 
I fear the TFv8 is a bit too advanced for a beginner, yes there are stock coils but their aimed at the cloud chaser and not a beginner. You will find the flavour muted at low watts and then the vapour too much at higher watts.
The Micro Plus tank is more than adequate for a beginner and with the Single and Dual RBA's it will satisfy even the more advanced vaper. Just using the stock 0.3 Dual Clapton or 0.25 SS in the Micro Plus tank yields amazing flavour and a large amount of vapour. Obviously switching out to the Dual RBA will yield even better results.

While I would advise you to leave the TFv8 for later there's no reason not to get the H-Priv mod. You might only use 30-60W to start but after you a few months you will be glad you have the extra head room available for when you feeling jiggy and wanna vape @150W. I can't fault the mod, it's sleek, it fits easily in the hand and you get what they advertise, 220W (218W to be exact).

The only issue, which for me is a non-issue but I must mention it anyway, is that you cannot charge your batteries in the device. I use an external charger to charge my batteries regardless of whether the device supports charging or not. 

But whatever your choice, so long as your not smoking it's all GOOD!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

